# Pics of my little Star!!



## blossom (Mar 8, 2005)

All right, here they are. These aren't that good, but hopefully you can still see her cuteness! Enjoy!































































*sigh* Are you in love yet? :love4:


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

Her cuteness comes through loud and clear. :lol: Third pic... :love5:


----------



## LuvMyChi (Aug 8, 2005)

Awwwww, too cute!!!!!


----------



## Gadget's Mom (Jan 14, 2005)

she is beautiful


----------



## purpleboy2 (Apr 2, 2005)

those are better than good pictures there great


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

*cutie*

Yep a cutie alright :wave:


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

Oooh geez you should've put up a warning for that one that is tooo much cuteness  TOOOOO much :love4:


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

toooooooo cute :love7: :love5: :love4:


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

what a cutie pie


----------



## blossom (Mar 8, 2005)

chiscrochetcrazy said:


> Oooh geez you should've put up a warning for that one that is tooo much cuteness  TOOOOO much :love4:


Hah, sorry about that! Luna and I thank you guys.


----------



## LovelyChiPupz (May 11, 2005)

what a beautiful little girl  :wave: She's such a cute baby chi!


----------



## Vala (Jul 8, 2004)

:love5: :love5: :love5: :love5: :love5:


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

What a little cutie pie!!


----------



## Trinitee_112 (Dec 7, 2004)

awwww Im in love she looks like my chihuahua that I used to have :lol: Shes beautiful


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

wonderful


----------



## karis (Oct 2, 2004)

Oh my what a fluff ball of cuteness!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

omg cuteness is dropping off  

kisses nat


----------



## star (Apr 18, 2005)

OMG i had to show my boyf we love her  sOooOoo cute!

she has blue eyes :shock: 

is her name star? i love the name  can i say that when my name is star! lol if i had another the name would be star or sky 

lovely pix

star x


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

Miss Luna Star is breathtaking! her cuteness comes through clear as day!!!


----------



## xfayex (Apr 4, 2005)

aww i agree he is definately definately a cutie!


----------



## blossom (Mar 8, 2005)

Thanks you guys! Yes, her name is Luna Star.


----------

